# Vermeer vs. Bandit



## Canyonbc (May 20, 2007)

Wondering what people prefer Vermeer or Bandit. Espically what they prefer in the 12 inch catagory.??

Any opinions?


----------



## John464 (May 20, 2007)

just bought a new Bandit 250xp a few days ago. Did not even think about Vermeer. Junk IMO


----------



## ASD (May 20, 2007)

bandit!!!!!!!!!!! Vermeer has NO SUPPORT AFTER SALE!!!!


----------



## Canyonbc (May 20, 2007)

Really...what did you pay for the Bandit...

what makes it "better than the vermeer"

not trying to ride you on it, just trying to get a feel for what everyone gets before i get one


----------



## Canyonbc (May 20, 2007)

when you say "no support after sale"...what you mean by that...resale?


----------



## John464 (May 20, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Really...what did you pay for the Bandit...
> 
> what makes it "better than the vermeer"
> 
> not trying to ride you on it, just trying to get a feel for what everyone gets before i get one



it was 30 something. I dont have my paperwork in front of me. Traded in a 2000 model 250. Never had a single problem with it other than a clutch replacement and an ignition switch with over 4,000 hours.


I have friends in the business with Vermeers and they have more problems the first year with their Vermeer chippers than I have in 7 years. Thats the reason I stay with Bandit. Vermeer also has a bad service department. Rates are sky high and you have to wait too long. I still own Vermeer stump machines, but planning on switching to Rayco or Carlton because of the formentioned issues w/ Vermeer.


----------



## treevet (May 20, 2007)

Vermeer bc1250a w curbside, 115 hp perkins turbo diesel. Perfect driveway chipper. No big probs in 6 years. Call and their down next day (prob come down the same day if you insisted) 50 mi one way. Got big and small stump grdr vermeer also. Great to deal w/ lots of support! I am an advocate not just a customer.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 20, 2007)

dang i didnt no it was like that, i see the vermeer in the rental shops and at homedepot for rent...i guess that should have been a sign that they were not top quality...

i am out of san diego..and i see all i think it is asphudlh.....company is spelt something like that and i always haveseen vermeer behind them


----------



## Tree Dr. (May 20, 2007)

*vermeer 1230*

I think it depends mainly on your local service center.Here in Colorado the denver office rules .Grand Junction sucks.The vew vermeers are the cadillac chippers imo. See if you can demo a couple machines.With a machine that will see as much use and abuse as a treemans chipper you want something you like.I have 1995 1230 for sale see the "tradin post".


----------



## mtvigilante (May 20, 2007)

I use a vermeer bc100xl at work all the time. it's a good light machine, great on fuel. I don't like it that much because it's like a pencil sharpener. Too wimpy for my taste. I think bandit may be on to something with the big drum on their chippers, carries a lot more inertia than a smaller one. 

i've also noticed that stuff doesn't hold together well on it. lot's of fiberglass, the auto-feed hasn't worked since i started, computer is out. It's a 2003 with like 750 hours, it shouldn't be falling apart so fast.

also i don't think they stand behind their product. Bandit and Morbark sound like they are a lot tougher and have better service.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 21, 2007)

ya...i will try to demo them

i specialize in brush clearing...defensible space, fire breaks...but do alot of tree work...and growing by the day


----------



## AlpineJesus (May 21, 2007)

Bandit...Drum style...dominates all other chippers


----------



## JohnH (May 21, 2007)

Go with Bandit, the Vermeer are junk. We put 6000-7000 hours on our bandits before we get rid of them. They hold up great. We also have 1 woodsman 1, 2400 morbark and a carlton. We have tried Vermeer and every one else I know who has had one has had a ton of trouble with them. We run 18 bandits from 200s all the way up to 1850s and soon a 3090.


----------



## lxt (May 21, 2007)

i Have a bandit 90xp 1996, its a downright good chipper not real big!! but does fine for what it is. Ive put a lil $$ into it but it made it right back.

the newer bandits are all parted with current stock, as some older models bandit used an assortment of discontinued get all you can parts, fab the transition parts and whalla a chipper!!! from what I understand certain other MFGs are now doing this, thank god bandit went the right way.

Bandit is a good choice.

Lxt


----------



## CompleteLori (May 21, 2007)

Talk to Michael Poffenberger - Pacific Tree - in San DIego 

Chad


----------



## Canyonbc (May 21, 2007)

will do...do you have a number or website for him


----------



## rbtree (May 21, 2007)

Bandit all the way. The newer Vermeers sound OK, the 14 inch and larger...and the 1000 is a nice 10 inch chipper that is called a 12, but no match for a 250XP, or prolly a 1290 Drum.

There's no 
Woodsman dealers out this way, and Morbark's closest is Portland, I think, so Bandit would be my choice If I trade up...prolly to a 1590. I also know that Woodchuck (now Altec) make great disc chippers...though they sell very few, apparantly.


----------



## CompleteLori (May 22, 2007)

www.completeequip.com

Some good used and demo Cones Heads and Woodsman .


----------



## jmack (May 23, 2007)

vermeer imho is a much better machine and support is excellent in ct and nyc cant speak for other states


----------



## Canyonbc (May 24, 2007)

seems to be pretty mixed..but definetly the the tolls are towards bandit...i guess the rest is up to me...

thanks for all the help..and advice...i really mean it


----------

